# freebsd 8.2 hangs on loader



## marksman (Aug 7, 2011)

hi all 


i'm trying to install FreeBSD on hp DL160G5 but when i choose any of the options its hangs on 

this message < high precision event timer > and the server hang, i tried older version and same problem , i checked the server hardware but no problems , what i can do


----------



## da1 (Aug 7, 2011)

Try booting with acpi turned off.


----------



## marksman (Aug 8, 2011)

hi sir

i tried all the options available but same problem , i even turned this ACPI option from bios and same problem ???? all the time hang at the same message


----------



## da1 (Aug 8, 2011)

Ok, try option 6 (escape to shell) and boot with verbose.

```
boot -v
```


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Aug 8, 2011)

marksman said:
			
		

> i tried all the options available but same problem , i even turned this ACPI option from bios and same problem ???? all the time hang at the same message


If you select the "Boot FreeBSD with verbose logging" at the loader menu, what are the last few lines that are displayed?

There are 3 possibilites that I can see:


Some previous hardware detection activity caused a delayed failure.
Something related to the event timer probe (last message) caused the failure.
Probing something after the event timer, but before the next (non-verbose) message is displayed, caused the failure.
With the verbose log, it may be possible for someone to pinpoint the exact issue.


----------



## marksman (Aug 8, 2011)

Hi all 

Thanks for response but I tried what you told me and I did it in two cases.
First: I disabled the HPET and here is the result: 

http://sadgull.com/rami/HPET IS DISABLED.jpg

Second: HPET is enabled:

http://sadgull.com/rami/HPET IS ENABLED.jpg

Thanks for help.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 9, 2011)

Have tried updating the BIOS?


----------



## Terry_Kennedy (Aug 9, 2011)

marksman said:
			
		

> Thanks for response but I tried what you told me and I did it in two cases.
> First: I disabled the HPET and here is the result:
> 
> http://sadgull.com/rami/HPET IS DISABLED.jpg
> ...


Ok. A couple of things jump out at me:

First, neither of those seem to have been with ACPI disabled in the loader (normally option 2, "Boot FreeBSD with ACPI disabled"). If you don't enable the ACPI subsystem you shouldn't get the acpi wakeup message.

Next, the actual hang seems to be in ex_isa_identify(), which is part of the network driver for an ancient Intel 10Mbit/sec Etherexpress Pro/10 card. If this is a removable card and not part of the motherboard, try removing it and seeing if you can boot. If you can, then you can work on getting either that board or a different network card working later on.

Last, whatever your ata3 device is (earlier in the boot), it seems quite unhappy. This may be "normal" - the system architectures Digital used back then had a known problem of reporting non-existant IDE devices as "present".

If there are indeed additional things going wrong earlier in the boot, this will be harder to troubleshoot and may not be worth your effort on such an old system.


----------

